# Hu_cic



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks to April1 and others, I am now coding my 2012 535i!!

Everything seems to be working fine. However, I can't get into the HU_CIC module. When I go to read coding data on the CAFD file, it reads OK, but gives me error message that it can't find the new file or it can't create it. All the other modules work OK, including KOMBI.

Any ideas? Bunch of stuff I would like to change in the HU_CIC module.

Thanks all,

Andrew


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Oddball HU-CIC*

After posting in the BMW Coding Forum I discovered that I have an oddball CAFD. In seems as a few builds in May 2012 got a HU_CIC ending in 157, which is no where in the software to be found.

I doubt that the dealer will re-program the car just for that. Would a cooperativedealer be able to read and code that CAFD?

I'll keep working on the other items.

Andrew


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aherman535 said:


> After posting in the BMW Coding Forum I discovered that I have an oddball CAFD. In seems as a few builds in May 2012 got a HU_CIC ending in 157, which is no where in the software to be found.
> 
> I doubt that the dealer will re-program the car just for that. Would a cooperativedealer be able to read and code that CAFD?
> 
> ...


As I tried to explain on the other forum, dealers do not Code, they Program, and when they do, they bring a car from one integration level to the next using ISTA/P. When they do this, ISTA/P initiates a Measures Plan, and determines which if any ECU's based on the car's current integration level needs their firmware updated to meet the new integration level. In this way, the Dealer can't select an individual ECU and target it for a firmware update just because they want to.

You somehow need to convince them to program the car, but you will never get there with them by discussing this oddball CAFD, which is a Process Class Designation of the Coding Application File (CAF). It won't mean anything to them. You are better off complaining that the car has some intermittent (not persistent) performance problem (e.g. occasionally shakes, etc.), which they will not be able to find a fault code for or reproduce, and that you want to make sure it has the latest software on it. Apart from that, you will have to find someone else besides the dealer that can either program the car or flash the individual CIC ECU. The latter can be done in E-Sys, but it isn't well understood or documented yet.


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Shawn, I've only had the car back from ED for a couple of weeks. May have to wait a while to come up with a reason for the dealer update.

I appreciate your efforts.

Andrew


----------



## Xav (Mar 29, 2012)

aherman535 said:


> Thanks to April1 and others, I am now coding my 2012 535i!!
> 
> Everything seems to be working fine. However, I can't get into the HU_CIC module. When I go to read coding data on the CAFD file, it reads OK, but gives me error message that it can't find the new file or it can't create it. All the other modules work OK, including KOMBI.
> 
> ...


Just getting started as well and i got the same issue while doing the backup of the CAFD files. 
Got the error on 2 files. (HU-CIC being one of them, i don't remember the other).
My car is a 2012 535i as well.
Any ideas ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xav said:


> Just getting started as well and i got the same issue while doing the backup of the CAFD files.
> Got the error on 2 files. (HU-CIC being one of them, i don't remember the other).
> My car is a 2012 535i as well.
> Any ideas ?


Which PSdZData are you working with, and what are the two exact CAFD errors?


----------



## Xav (Mar 29, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Which PSdZData are you working with, and what are the two exact CAFD errors?


I believe i'm using 2.46.3

The 2 errors are below :

HU_CIC [63] [C816556]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_000000f9-007_002_157 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000000f9-007_002_157" not found! [C012]

JBBF [0] [C816556]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000014-004_045_031 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000014-004_045_031" not found! [C012]

Does that help ?


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

That 157 CIC file is your problem. I have the same issue with a 5/12 build 535. See note above from ShawnSheridan. It appears that the software for the HU_CIC is an oddball install. Dealer or other will have to flash unit to update. Not sure that is going to happen.

Andrwe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xav said:


> I believe i'm using 2.46.3
> 
> The 2 errors are below :
> 
> ...





aherman535 said:


> That 157 CIC file is your problem. I have the same issue with a 5/12 build 535. See note above from ShawnSheridan. It appears that the software for the HU_CIC is an oddball install. Dealer or other will have to flash unit to update. Not sure that is going to happen.
> 
> Andrwe


I just sent you a link for your Junction Box cafd_00000014.caf.004_045_031...although there isn't much to do in there. I'm not sure why you are missing it though, as it is not one of the missing 6 from 47.1. :dunno:

As for cafd_000000f9-007_002_157, you are screwed. This is from one of my other posts, and what I was referencing in Post #6 above:

_*The big issue is cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157*.

You will likely never find cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157, I don't think. It was not in 46.3, 46.6, 47.1, and still not in 47.4.

The story I hear is that this dates back to around March, where a handful of cars produced during a 1-2 day period of production got this CAFD, and it was a mistake that BMW caught quickly and fixed. The only solution is to have the car programmed with the latest ISTA/P or at least flash the firmware on the CIC to the newest.

Having the car programmed by the Dealer is a long shot, as unless you were coding, you would never even know you have cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157 to begin with, and no dealer will want to program the car just because you are stuck with an oddball CAFD that you can't code.

So, you are left with having an independent shop program the car, or wait until the dealer has some other legitimate reason to program the car, or flash the firmware on the CIC.

One option may be though is in E-Sys, if it lets you, is to delete and replace under HU_CIC in the SVT, cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157 with cafd_000000f9.caf.007_003_111, and then FDL Code HU_CIC. I have not tried this, but if I was personally stuck with cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157, this is what I would do, and if it did not work, I would flash the firmware on HU_CIC._


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I just sent you a link for your Junction Box cafd_00000014.caf.004_045_031...although there isn't much to do in there. I'm not sure why you are missing it though, as it is not one of the missing 6 from 47.1. :dunno:
> 
> As for cafd_000000f9-007_002_157, you are screwed. This is from one of my other posts, and what I was referencing in Post #6 above:
> 
> ...


I hope someone with this weird CAFD file try what Shawn suggested...Hopefully it can work..


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

something similar here. I am using E-Sys 3.18.4 and my car just came back after upgrading to 47.x

HU_CIC (63)
readCPS o.k.
cafd_000000f9_007_003_067 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000000f9_007_003_067" not found! (C012)

any suggestions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

332701 said:


> something similar here. I am using E-Sys 3.18.4 and my car just came back after upgrading to 47.x
> 
> HU_CIC (63)
> readCPS o.k.
> ...


If the Dealer just programmed your car, you need the latest 47.4 PSdZData. Check your PM.


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks shawnsheridan, but I already use 47.4 (you sent me a pm just a week ago).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

332701 said:


> Thanks shawnsheridan, but I already use 47.4 (you sent me a pm just a week ago).


Sorry. I send a lot of PM's...

cafd_000000f9_007_003_067 does not exist in any PSdZData that I have seen.

Please go into E-Sys, VCM, and read your I-Steps, and tell me what I-Step Current is?


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

VCM is F010-12-07-533

does this screenshot also help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

332701 said:


> VCM is F010-12-07-533
> 
> does this screenshot also help?


Yes. That is what I suspected.

Congratulations! F010-12-07-533 = ISTA/P 2.47.*5*. 

Unfortunately, now you must wait until we get our hands on 47.5 PSdZData. :bawling:


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

good and bad at the same time 

thank you anyway for your great help  according to your knowledge you must be god :rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

332701 said:


> good and bad at the same time
> 
> thank you anyway for your great help  according to your knowledge you must be god :rofl:


Thanks, but more like Satan I think...


----------



## Swack (Feb 14, 2013)

Bumping an old thread here. I've coded everything on my F10 except for the hu_cic module. Unfortunately, I have a May 2012 build F10 and am getting the "157 not found" error. I tried replacing the file as Shawn suggested, however this is not working. Any new updates regarding this matter?

I'm just looking to get rid of the nav warning message when starting the car..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Swack said:


> Bumping an old thread here. I've coded everything on my F10 except for the hu_cic module. Unfortunately, I have a May 2012 build F10 and am getting the "157 not found" error. I tried replacing the file as Shawn suggested, however this is not working. Any new updates regarding this matter?
> 
> I'm just looking to get rid of the nav warning message when starting the car..


You have cafd_000000f9_007_003_067?

And what is "157 not found"? Normally it is a Missing CAFD [C012] error.


----------



## Swack (Feb 14, 2013)

It's this error:

HU_CIC [63] [C816556]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_000000f9-007_002_157 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000000f9-007_002_157" not found! [C012]


----------



## Swack (Feb 14, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have cafd_000000f9_007_003_067?
> 
> And what is "157 not found"? Normally it is a Missing CAFD [C012] error.


Yup I have the 067 file


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Swack said:


> Yup I have the 067 file


Highlight the ECU, Select Detect CAF for SWE, and select the CAF from the latest I-Level shown, then Right Click on the ECU and Select Code.

Afterwards, you should be able to FDL Code the ECU as normal.


----------



## Swack (Feb 14, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Highlight the ECU, Select Detect CAF for SWE, and select the CAF from the latest I-Level shown, then Right Click on the ECU and Select Code.
> 
> Afterwards, you should be able to FDL Code the ECU as normal.


Hey, finally have some time to sit down and do this. Forgive me for being obtuse but when you say "highlight the ECU" do you mean the hu_cic module? I don't see a "Detect CAF for SWE" option.


----------



## Swack (Feb 14, 2013)

Wait, I think I got it..


----------



## Swack (Feb 14, 2013)

Sweeeet..it works! I just coded the legal disclaimer off and the digital tachometer on. Thanks Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Swack said:


> Sweeeet..it works! I just coded the legal disclaimer off and the digital tachometer on. Thanks Shawn!


No more Dead CAFD.

:thumbup:


----------

